

Great collection of UI blogs and resources - procyon
http://ui.alltop.com/

======
ScottWhigham
Actually, that is a good collection

------
xenoterracide
collection isn't bad, however I'm not sure anyone with that UI of a collection
should be telling me about UI...

------
fallentimes
People bash Guy and Alltop a lot, but I've actually found it to be pretty
useful.

------
nikhils
What's Guy? That's the first time i've seen Alltop and I quite like their UI.
Supremely simple and easy to understand... and very unique. Difficult to be
different whilst maintaining simplicity.

~~~
fallentimes
<http://www.popurls.com> <http://www.guykawasaki.com>

